# Lost Paddle On Bailey



## Phin Diesel (Oct 14, 2003)

What up? ill be floating that today, ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Phinney. We went back in yesterday, my guess is it floated down to Waterton.


----------

